# OPK question - Clearblue - Smiley face ones



## stargirl69

I used opks for the first time last month and had several days of postives - probably because I wasn't interpreting the lines properly! So I opted for the Clearblue digital ones with the smiley faces.

So I started testing a few days ago and got negatives until today when I got my first smiley face at around 2pm. My question is: How long on average after getting that first smiley face do you tend to ovulate?

I know it says 24-48 hours but I'm wondering what you all experience? Do you tend to ovulate the next day, or the day after that? Do you tend to have a few days of postives? Does it turn back to negative on the day of ovulation?

TIA!


----------



## jojo-m

I used the smiley faces this cycle. I also started charting BBT so help pinpoint exact ov time but I only got thermometer day before ov so not sure how helpful these have been. saying that i think i ov'd the day after +opk because had 3 days thermal shift then.

Hope that helps
Jo x


----------



## stargirl69

Did you get one day of smiley face or more than one? 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## babythinkpink

The instructions say not to test again after smiley face just to go for it, so i only got face then didnt test again, but sure we bd too soon after face, think go for it day of pos test, next day and next if possible, cover all bases!!
Good luck xx


----------



## stargirl69

Thanks. I got another smiley face today. I'm going to keep on testing until pack runs out to see if I get multiple positives like last cycle or not.


----------



## jojo-m

I never bothered testing again either, you know you need to get bd'ing so just go for it!! 

Jo x


----------



## 2016

I got one positive last cycle and two this cycle. I ov'd the day after the first positive. I agree there is not much point testing after the first positive.

Good luck.


----------



## DragonMummy

when you say several days of positives, how many do you mean?


----------



## Becky10

I think I O day after smiley and I only ever tested the day after once just to check and it was negative. I always saw it that I had to BD the day of the smiley face and the day after just for good measure!

I just bought three packs of clearblue online and got them for £15 each instead of £22, so deffinately don't buy them at your high st chemist or you'll go broke!


----------



## stargirl69

DragonMummy said:


> when you say several days of positives, how many do you mean?

I think it was 4 - all in a row.


----------



## melon#1

I've had +OPK day before I Ov & also for 2 days running before I ov.

I've also had a +OPK & then didn't actually ovulate (as my temps didn't confirm it!)

Just had a +OPK tonight so we'll see ehat happens this time........

:dohh:


----------



## tickledpink3

I Ov'd the day after I got my first smiley. How do I know? I felt a slight twing of pain that nearly balled me up and then after that, my ovary didn't hurt any more.


----------

